# Apple Music for Android?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This could be the future for streaming music. I dislike streaming but if it allows me to use iTunes purchasing on my Android phone then I may not need an iPhone for iTunes purchasing anymore LOL.

If this is like iTunes on Android, then I will be happy. If it's only streaming on Android then much less interest.

http://www.apple.com/music/discover/


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Testing this app during this fall on my Galaxy S5. I look forward to this experience.

https://www.apple.com/music/membership/

Looks like the Android peeps won't be able to do anything but subscribe however.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

We are an Apple family from way back so we will certainly give this the three month free trial. I am concerned though that I might be overwhelmed by the amount of music available. I don't even have time to listen to the music that I already own.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tonight I updated all of my Apple capable devices to iOS 8.4 and got Apple Music and right now I'm doing the free 3 month trial for Apple Music.

I downloaded a Kanye West + Jay-Z album to test it. It works very nicely and simply. Much better than Spotify and they are paying the artists fairly now.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Tonight I updated all of my Apple capable devices to iOS 8.4 and got Apple Music and right now I'm doing the free 3 month trial for Apple Music.
> 
> I downloaded a Kanye West + Jay-Z album to test it. It works very nicely and simply. Much better than Spotify and they are paying the artists fairly now.


How is it better than Spotify?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Triplets said:


> How is it better than Spotify?


I could write an essay about this but the integration with my iTunes tracks that I bought is good. Just try and see.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I will respectfully disagree with Albert. I do not see how it is better than Spotify and I say that as an Apple fan. The interface is more complicated than Spotify. If you click on "New" your subheadings are New Music, Hot Tracks, Recent Releases and Hot Albums. What is the difference? Also, I authorized it to upload my current iTunes collection to iCloud -- the idea being that all of your music will be in Apple Music. It loaded some -- maybe one-third. Also, it was advertised as being able to play all (well, almost all) of the music in the iTunes store through Apple Music -- sort of like Netflix. If you do a search for Steven Isserlis, for instance, in the iTunes Store you get 98 results. Do the same search in Apple Music and you get 56 results that you can listen to. I'll admit that it is a pretty random search but I was surprised at the difference in quantity. So, for me, the jury is still out. I already have more music than I can listen to in this life so Spotify, Apple Music, etc. may all be solutions for which I have no problem.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally Apple Music working on the iPad 3 here:


----------

